# dog barking at vacumm



## radicalsam (Feb 18, 2009)

lol i can't vacumm the apartment, since my dog barks really loudly at it, and i have to keep noise at a minimum because of the other people that live in the apt as well. if i put her in another room, she will freak out and try to break down the door and i'm pretty sure she can still hear the vaccum anyways.
someone said invest in a muzzle?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

radicalsam said:


> lol i can't vacumm the apartment, since my dog barks really loudly at it, and i have to keep noise at a minimum because of the other people that live in the apt as well. if i put her in another room, she will freak out and try to break down the door and i'm pretty sure she can still hear the vaccum anyways.
> someone said invest in a muzzle?


Leave the muzzle off. If barking is the problem the muzzle won't do anything anyway! Just take her out on a LONG walk before you vacumm the house. Then come back and try to vacum with her in the room with you. If she still does the same thing, try to just turn the vacumm on and sit there until she calms down. Maybe try this when your neighbors are not home, or let them know that you need to do this for about a week and that if they can deal with it for that long, they won't have to deal with it again. Just a couple of suggestions! Good Luck with that also!! :wink: 

Oh, and you can try getting a dog that isn't crazy!! :biggrin: 
Just kidding, I love crazy dogs. That's why I own one that ate my cell phone last night!


----------



## radicalsam (Feb 18, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Oh, and you can try getting a dog that isn't crazy!! :biggrin:
> Just kidding, I love crazy dogs. That's why I own one that ate my cell phone last night!


lol. she is crazy at times, but during the day, shes calm and being a couch potatoe until i take her on her walks. lol ate your cellphone? O_O. good thing my hubby is the one that owns the cell phone lol


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

my dog ate 3 TV remotes. Now I can't recline in my chair and run through all the channels. sigh Life is hell sometimes. rofl


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If I were you, I would start clicker training the dog right away to all kinds of things, not just the vacuum. Get a really good book on clicker training. Then you can apply it to the vacuum. You could have him on a leash in the house next to you and turn the vacuum on but don't push it. Just stand with the dog next to you in a sit position. The minute the dog stops barking, you click and treat. Everything is always positive reinforcement only. No yelling at the dog for barking at the vacuum. It won't take long for the dog to realize that he only gets a click and treat when he is quiet. It will take patience but dogs take really quickly to clicker training and it is amazing the things they can learn. A good clicker book will explain it all better then I can here.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

No help from me on this one - one of my dogs is afraid of the vacuum, but wants to protect me from it and the other one doesn't care. The one that's afraid will run from it and then peek around the corner to be sure I'm okay. I guess that's his protection method. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never had a dog (or fostered one) that actually barks at the vacuum, but I've seen plenty of dogs that are just plain scared of it. I once fostered a male Chocolate Lab that would hide and "sing" (howl) when the vacuum was on. Thus, we named him "Ringo Starr" (just plain Ringo for short, and his adoptive family kept the name) .... LOL. Savannah, my shep mix, runs and hides whenever the vacuum comes out. And Gunther my Lab wants to be best buddies with the vacuum, he likes to play-bow at it and chase it. I just put both dogs outside in the fenced yard while I vacuum to make things easier on me.


----------

